# AIM Credit Card Mystery charge "PURCHASE *FINANCE CH." what does this mean?



## Treefrog2108 (24 Oct 2010)

Hi, 
I was lookin at my online aib credit card charges and the words 
PURCHASE *FINANCE CH appears once or twice with a charge of 7 euro. does anyone know what this is? Or is it just a general term for an unknown payment?


----------



## ajapale (24 Oct 2010)

Hi treefrog,

This question was asked here a few months ago.

Ill search and if I find it Ill bump it.

PURCHASE *FINANCE CH sounds to me like interest! Have you cleared your balance in full?

aj


----------



## jhegarty (24 Oct 2010)

It's the interest on purchases.


----------



## Treefrog2108 (24 Oct 2010)

ok guys thanks.I am quite bad at paying this stuff on time. that clears it up.hopefully its not going to happen again.
treefrog


----------

